# Is it illegal to post baby african land snails



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

only i have some babies hatch and some one has told me that i cnat post them as its illegal


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you *can* post them as far as i'm aware..


----------



## amme (Jul 21, 2009)

thats what i thought


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Invertebrates can be posted legally. Its best to use royal mail special delivery, as thats a next day service that has to be signed for. Pack them in a small pot with substrate in so they dont get shaken about, and dont send them out if its going to be really cold:2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Perfectly legal to post them. Make sure and pack them properly though, and it's a good idea to mark the package as containing live inverts. 

At this time of year you shouldn't use any service other than a guaranteed next day.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

grannykins said:


> Invertebrates can be posted legally.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

This amuses me greatly! I know a few uni lecturers who will be getting a scorpion in the mail :devil:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

The best thing to do in waight till an inch or just a bit bigger put in big clear container with water No dirt or anything feed on carrots for a few days untill poo an orangeish colour then half fill pan with hot water not boiling but hot and then drop in for 5 mins simmering and then eat um.....I tdea of carrots is so you know nothing else in them but carrot....:whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Perfectly legal to post them. Make sure and pack them properly though, and it's a good idea to mark the package as containing live inverts.
> 
> At this time of year you shouldn't use any service other than a guaranteed next day.


I personally don't like writing anything on the parcel that tells the Royal Mail staff that there are live bugs inside. I've heard nasty stories about them kicking boxes around the sorting office because they thought there were insects in there.


----------



## the mighty P (Feb 6, 2010)

Stavros88 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> This amuses me greatly! I know a few uni lecturers who will be getting a scorpion in the mail :devil:


:lol2: i like it!!


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I got turned away by royal mail once for trying to post a few adult GALS... they brung up their legislation code on what was legal to post and what wasn't and land snails AREN'T on that list!

So i repacked them and posted them and lied about what was inside :lol2:

So, it's legal if you don't tell royal mail what you're posting! :whistling2:


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

SkyCaptain said:


> I got turned away by royal mail once for trying to post a few adult GALS... they brung up their legislation code on what was legal to post and what wasn't and land snails AREN'T on that list!
> 
> So i repacked them and posted them and lied about what was inside :lol2:
> 
> So, it's legal if you don't tell royal mail what you're posting! :whistling2:


And snails make (presumably) no noise... tis a perfect plan :no1:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup just keep stum and don't mark the box : victory:

Strange that snails are not on the RM live animal exemptions list, as they are near as damn harmless to humans (apart from concerns which would be improper to mention on a pet snail thread) unlike venomous animals that many postal workers have legitimate worries about.


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

nope i hope not.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i got mine through the mail. if it was illegal it would put alot of live food over the net buissneses outta work


----------

